# Superbowl 44



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Who will win this years Superbowl? I like the Colts The Saints defense gives up too many points


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172014


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Colts


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Saints


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Saints.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Colts. No doubt.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Colts will probably win, but I would like to see the Saints win it.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Colts


----------



## Kithron (Jul 24, 2008)

Saints


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Saints


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm picking the Colts... but I think they're pretty evenly matched, so a Saints victory wouldn't surprise me.. I think it should actually be a fun game to watch.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I think the Colts will win, due to their previous Super Bowl experience and the lack of a defense on the Saints. However, we here in Maryland still don't forgive Irsay for his cowardly middle-of-the-night skedaddle in 1984, so I will be rooting for the Saints to beat the Dolts.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Saints


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

35-31 Colts


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Colts 44 Saints 38


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Colts


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> I think the Colts will win, due to their previous Super Bowl experience and the lack of a defense on the Saints. However, we here in Maryland still don't forgive Irsay for his cowardly middle-of-the-night skedaddle in 1984, so I will be rooting for the Saints to beat the Dolts.


A 26-year grudge is a long time....

Saints win with a late field goal.


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Saints 31-30
Last minute drive to win with a last second FG.
WHO DAT!!!!!!!!!


----------

